# Driver's licence while on bridging visa A



## Browneyes7 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello,

I am still on my Bridging Visa A while on the wait to get my remaining relative visa accepted. 

I am granted a fulltime work permit by DIBP and i am also allowed to study. 

My current driver's licence is the overseas licence from my country of origin. 

Can i have an Australian's driver's licence while still on bridging visa ? i need to make sure i can drive around legally. 

If i can, what type of licence? Can i just have the P licence by only showing my overseas licence or do i have to start with an L licence? 

Thank you.


----------



## diplomat (Jul 21, 2017)

Browneyes7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am still on my Bridging Visa A while on the wait to get my remaining relative visa accepted.
> 
> ...


you can either wait till you get your PR before you chase your Australian licence or if you decide to go for it now.. depending on what country you are from. you will go through three stages , Road knowledge , Hazard test and drive test then get full licence but some countries are excluded from these test.

Presently if you have valid overseas license , you can drive in Australia at the moment till you get your PR


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

diplomat said:


> you can either wait till you get your PR before you chase your Australian licence or if you decide to go for it now.. depending on what country you are from. you will go through three stages , Road knowledge , Hazard test and drive test then get full licence but some countries are excluded from these test.
> 
> Presently if you have valid overseas license , you can drive in Australia at the moment till you get your PR


Rules change a bit in each state/territory - some require an Australian licence after 3 months living in that state.


----------

